# Calling out all SoCal BOTL's.......



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

SoCal Herf.....

I would like to try to organize a SoCal Herf. I've been knocking this idea around for a while now so I guess it's time to get some input from all of you guys.

I'm looking at a tentative date of *Saturday 4 June 2011.*

Time: *To be determined by us.*

Location: A couple of weeks ago Dr. Dirty (Scott), E DOGG (Eric) and myself met at a place called Zigari Cigar Haven in Ontario. It is a nice lounge with 7 or 8 very nice lounge chairs inside and two tables with chairs outside. The atmosphere was very relaxing and the owner was very nice. The humidor they have there is very well stocked with a bevy of different brands. Prices for a B&M with the lounge wasn't too bad but I will let Dr. Dirty and E DOGG chime in with their thoughts.

So what I was thinking is this spot was fairly centrally located between quite a few of us. Unless someone else has a different location in mind. But here is the address if you want to look it up.

Zigari Cigar Haven
990 Ontario Mills Drive
Ontario, Ca.

I really would love to see this work. Ultimately I would love to be able to have this at someone's house or a park where we could just chill and talk smack. Maybe a BBQ and a day just relaxing. But with this being in it's infancy I think the first time or couple of times the Zigari Lounge might be the way to go. I am hoping this can turn into a monthly thing.

So let's here it SoCal Brothers.....


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Ill be there.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

My calendar is open... I enjoyed that place and have no objection.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry can't make this going to star wars in concert that day


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Would love to but that weekend wont work. Eight years with my lady on that day. She might be a little pissed off


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

maybe we all plan on going to this?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/western/289369-third-annual-buddha-moose-charity-herf-june-11th-so-cal.html


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

That looks like fun. 

Why not do both. Just gotta hit Zigari on a different day.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

June 11th is no good for Dr. Dirty and myself. Sometimes working for 'Ol Uncle Sugar has it's disadvantages.... We will be starting our rotation on that day.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I do not want to see this one die. If you see anyone or know of anyone else that has not replied PLEASE shoot them a PM with the link to this. I really would like to see this be a monthly thing if possible.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

You guys know that I'm definitely interested in getting together for a herf. 
It's late so I'll look tomorrow, but I think I should be able to come out on the 4th if a few of you still plan on meeting up. I'll have to look into the 11th also. But we just need to keep trying to find a date in the next month where we can all meet up. 

I am officially subscribed. 

Thanks Matt


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Alex, I am still doing the 4th even if it's just me talking to myself. I hope the others are still coming but it's on for sure!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't worry Jeff, you won't be alone. I marked it in ink on the calendar so the wife can't plan anything else for me  

What time were you thinking?


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Time really doesn't matter to me. I am always up early so for me I like mornings. But it's up to everyone. They open at 9:00 and are open to 9:00 on Saturday's so whenever.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Okay. The afternoon works a little better for me, but as always, I'm flexible....


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Well right around 11-12 would probably work best for me. The early afternoon is fine too.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So 11:00????


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So 11:00????


E Dogg?


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

sckfck said:


> E Dogg?


 E Dogg??


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> E Dogg??


E Dogg???


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

sckfck said:


> E Dogg???


E Dogg????


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for the PM about this Jeff! unfortunatly the 4th is right in the middle of a camping trip for me, but ill check my work schedule about the 11th, i normally get it 2 - 3 weeks in advance.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:tongue1: sorry guys.... Been working :tongue1: 

I guess 11 it is


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I will try to be there...1100...sounds cool.

Thx for the PM, Alex.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

1029henry said:


> Hey guys, I will try to be there...1100...sounds cool.
> 
> Thx for the PM, Alex.


Glad you can make it.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I think that puts us at 5!!

Hope they're aren't more than 3 people already using the lounge chairs.:-|


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

We'll just evict them!! :bounce:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

1029henry said:


> We'll just evict them!! :bounce:


Great idea!:yell::fencing::director::bx:gn


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I think between Dr. Dirty and myself coming in on our bikes just might be cause for people to leave. :lol:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

This should be fun..

Should we do something like a "single cigar exchange"?
Where we each bring 4 of the same sticks that we enjoy and would like to share with eachother.. 

Just an idea..


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a great idea! I'm just a little shy though....I have quite a few samplers that I've been going thru and am down to like 2 to 3 of each kind 

I can bring 2 of 2 different kinds :biggrin1:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> That's a great idea! I'm just a little shy though....I have quite a few samplers that I've been going thru and am down to like 2 to 3 of each kind
> 
> I can bring 2 of 2 different kinds :biggrin1:


Sounds good.

Then you can either decide on who to give what to, or have us pick blind.

4 different sticks is fine also, just thought 4 of the same would keep it simpler.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> :tongue1: sorry guys.... Been working :tongue1:
> 
> I guess 11 it is





1029henry said:


> Hey guys, I will try to be there...1100...sounds cool.
> 
> Thx for the PM, Alex.





sckfck said:


> This should be fun..
> 
> Should we do something like a "single cigar exchange"?
> Where we each bring 4 of the same sticks that we enjoy and would like to share with eachother..
> ...





E Dogg said:


> That's a great idea! I'm just a little shy though....I have quite a few samplers that I've been going thru and am down to like 2 to 3 of each kind
> 
> I can bring 2 of 2 different kinds :biggrin1:


So sounds like right around 11:00 it is.

If everyone's up to do a pass that's fine with me. I just don't want it to be something that if someone doesn't have say 4 of the same that they don't come for not having it. I want this to be a time to get to know other SoCal brethren and have a good time relaxing.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> *SoCal Herf.....*
> 
> *Saturday 4 June 2011.*
> 
> ...


*Set in stone!!*


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So sounds like right around 11:00 it is.
> 
> If everyone's up to do a pass that's fine with me. I just don't want it to be something that if someone doesn't have say 4 of the same that they don't come for not having it. I want this to be a time to get to know other SoCal brethren and have a good time relaxing.


Well I say that any one of our SoCal BOTL that couldn't spare the 4 sticks would still be deserving of recieving them. IMO If we are all okay with that of course...?

So yeah, looks like we have our first SoCal Puff Herf!:banana:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Ill be there, My stash is weak so ill have to bring 4 diff sticks


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> Ill be there, My stash is weak so ill have to bring 4 diff sticks


That's cool..

I was just throwing out an idea. We by no means need to do the exchange on this herf. Let me know what you guys think. I'm good either way. Just thought it would be a nice touch to add.


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

I think the exchange will be sweet.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm good with the exchange!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

mee too!


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay the SoCal Herf is exactly a week from today. I'm really getting excited to get the chance to meet up with you guys. So are we still tracking that there will be 5 of us coming? I think the list so far is:

1. Hannibal
2. Dr. Dirty
3. E Dogg
4. SckFck
5. 1029henry

If there is anyone else please speak up.....


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

I'll see what my schedule allows but I would like to attend. I see it has been mentioned here but for those of you interested in the buddha charity herf on any of the three days of the event shoot me a PM for address.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Count me in. I'll be there.:music:


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

1. Hannibal
2. Dr. Dirty
3. E Dogg
4. SckFck
5. 1029henry
6. Ronjohn

Bout time you found us Bro!! :lol:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Ill def be there with fresh dog rockets for everyone


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

:hmm:
...Maybe I'll show up incognito! :spy: ....pick up a couple, (I know they have) and even Puff a Stick er 2 while watching the festivities!...:hmm:

:ss


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

There's no need to be incognito Bro. It's just a few BTOL's getting to know each other. Your more than welcome.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So as of right now this is what I think we're looking at:

1. Hannibal
2. Dr. Dirty
3. E Dogg
4. SckFck
5. 1029henry
6. Ronjohn

With a possible incognito 
7. 68_lotus......

Anyone else??? 

I am very pleased to see this many people for the first gathering. Now mind you I would like to do this again maybe next month. Does Saturday's work best for everyone?


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So as of right now this is what I think we're looking at:
> 
> 1. Hannibal
> 2. Dr. Dirty
> ...


The best for me is to plan ahead. If I can schedule the day I will. No guarantee that sat is better than sun though. Looking forward to tomorrow. See you guys at 11!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

So are we still doing the exchange?


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> So as of right now this is what I think we're looking at:
> 
> 1. Hannibal
> 2. Dr. Dirty
> ...


Now that's some funny Chit right there! :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I would say yes to the exchange.... Everyone was planning on it as far as I knew.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

dr.dirty said:


> So are we still doing the exchange?


:lol: Figured on puffing a stick or 2!...My Caddy holds 5!...And they were the only doubles I had left in me collection!! :lol:

But is that how it works?? :noidea:..You bring as many sticks as the amount of Puffers showing up??...:hmm:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> :lol: Figured on puffing a stick or 2!...My Caddy holds 5!...And they were the only doubles I had left in me collection!! :lol:
> 
> But is that how it works?? :noidea:..You bring as many sticks as the amount of Puffers showing up??...:hmm:


Yep! That's the plan. Hopefully all will check the thread before going to know how many are coming. If you're going and plan to participate please post now so that others can prepare. Thanks


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

im in


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm in.

Scott can you call Ron??


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Also, you can use a ziplock bag. I am. Don't have a caddy


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Scott can you call Ron??


Just confirmed Ron will be there


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet! 7 (maybe 8 ) of us. I'm still down with the exchange.... Gonna be interesting...

See ya all tomorrow


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

8???


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope 6 for sure 7 if 68_Lotus comes out of hiding......

The Ron I was talking about earlier is RonJohn already on the list.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Nope 6 for sure 7 if 68_Lotus comes out of hiding......
> 
> The Ron I was talking about earlier is RonJohn already on the list.


Okay I thought so. I had to go buy another stick in case 68 shows up.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I got 7 sticks!...Their just All Different! :smoke:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

No issues Bro!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I could've done that, but then I'd have to decide who got what. I kept it simple for my sake.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

sckfck said:


> I could've done that, but then I'd have to decide who got what. I kept it simple for my sake.


I hadn't really thought about that! :lol:....But, I think I'll sit this one out, and be a little better prepared for another time! :smoke:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

buddha daddy said:


> I'll see what my schedule allows but I would like to attend. I see it has been mentioned here but for those of you interested in the buddha charity herf on any of the three days of the event shoot me a PM for address.


This is the possible #8....

Am I wrong???


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well he didn't really say for sure he was coming. So I wasn't counting him in. Everyone else posted up and said they were. So...... I guess I'll make sure to check this in the AM and see before I leave out.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> I hadn't really thought about that! :lol:....But, I think I'll sit this one out, and be a little better prepared for another time! :smoke:


Just show up. The sticks don't have to be the same. And, you don't have to participate in the exchange. I was just saying how I decided to do my part.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Let me know next time you guys do one! Have good time!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

68 Lotus said:


> I hadn't really thought about that! :lol:....But, I think I'll sit this one out, and be a little better prepared for another time! :smoke:





louistogie said:


> Let me know next time you guys do one! Have good time!


Brothers,

Please don't feel that you have to participate in the pass if you don't want to. The biggest thing I was after was to meet up with people that enjoy this hobby as much as I do. I knew there were quite a few of us in SoCal and I wanted to take the time to meet as many as I could. So it's no issue at all. Please come out and let me/us get to know you. I'm looking forward to meeting each and every one of you pass or no pass.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> Brothers,
> 
> Please don't feel that you have to participate in the pass if you don't want to. The biggest thing I was after was to meet up with people that enjoy this hobby as much as I do. I knew there were quite a few of us in SoCal and I wanted to take the time to meet as many as I could. So it's no issue at all. Please come out and let me/us get to know you. I'm looking forward to meeting each and every one of you pass or no pass.


++1


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm gonna suggest that we all leave eachother trader feedback for today's cigar exchange. Any thoughts?


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks to all who showed up. Let's do it again sometime!!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Same here. It'll be good to organize a BBQ herf or something like that in the future. 

It was a pleasure to meet all of you fine gentlemen.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Likewise. Looking forward to another!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I just wanted to chime in and say thank you to each and everyone that showed up yesterday. I think a great time was had by all. It was a pleasure meeting all of you and I am really looking forward to doing it again soon. When I get back to work tomorrow and check my schedule I will start trying to plan the next one as Scott, Ron and myself schedules are probably one of the hardest ones to get around. But for now, take care, stay safe and keep on Puffing!!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

First off!...It was a pleasure to meet you All!...

Being my First HERF, (or ANY kind of get together like this) I had a really good time! :nod: :yo:

I stayed Incognito fer a bit! (was there early) and 
Watched the Puff HERF'er widen the eyes of the Owner of the joint as they tried to Overload the Humidor, and then kick the regulars (4) out of them leather recliners! :tsk:

Comfortable in my leather, and finishing up me Don Yeyo and Starbucks from next door, The HERF was outside in a big Ol' Smoke Ring!! :lol:

Deciding to check it out, I grab the 26 Anny, (bought earlier there) out the Truck along with a MexiCoke, and Say well!, This must be the SoCal HERF?....

_The BS & Smoke continued to Flowed!...._

As I was catching up on screen names,_ (I'd fired up that 26 minutes earlier) _ and SckFck asks?..What's your screen name??...And I pull out me lighter!:lol:...A Big Ol' Smile and "I thought I recognized that!"....I'z thinking COOL!...Someone reads my Newb-anado reviews!....Then says Ya!..It's in your Avatar!! :laugh:

Anyway, it was a good time!

But after 3 hr's, it was time I say them.. see you later's!...

....But No!..:tsk:..Everyone scrambles for their rigs, comes back with Ziplocks, and a stick exchange happens so quickly! mg: ...._That, with FOG Memory Sooo Bad! _...

It would be Very cool, if you would Shoot me a PM about the stick in the Pic!...

*And that One!*.mg:.*Sure has a Yellow Cello!* :smile:

Thank You All!

i might do this again!! :thumb: :wink:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

It was a pleasure to meet you, Bob. I am also looking forward to the Tatuaje I got from you... 

PM sent


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

PM sent


----------

